# Generic Tylenol (Acetaminophen) recall



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Perrigo, makers of Equate, CVS, Wal-Mart, Walgreens, etc., generic acetaminophen have announced a recall of some of their products due to metal contamination.

Am cross-posting this elsewhere too, but wanted you mamas to know about it. Here's a link:

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...MPLATE=DEFAULT

We had an Equate brand bottle and it's part of the recall so I called their toll-free number and they're sending me a return kit.

I'm appalled at the thought that I've been working so hard to avoid heavy metals in my diet only to find I may have been unwittedly ingesting them every time I had a headache.


----------



## mamadeJacob (Nov 24, 2005)

What a bummer. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

